

Leaked Emails from Sony Hack Reveal Snapchat’s Big Ambitions - connorblack
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/sony-hack-snapchat-leaks/

======
dorktitude
"For Snapchat to capitalize on market conditions in next 3 years, it is
imperative that we become a revenue-generating company." So frakin smart!

